# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Source Code >  Cái feedburner tự động gửi thư của GOOGLE cho DLE.

## dakasakoru

mình có một site dùng code dle để phát triễn.
nó có tính tương đồng với blog. nhưng nâng cao thêm một chút...
mình muốn thêm chức năng gửi thư tự động bằng feedburner của google. nhưng mình không biết cách dùng cụ thể.
nên mình mạo mụi được hỏi?
feedburner của google gửi tin theo dữ liệu được lấy từ file rss đúng không?
và cách cài đặt thế nào?
các bạn có thể giúp mình chút nha.
cụ thể là http://freevns.com có 1 file rss là http://freevns.com/rss.xml
vậy nếu đăng ký thì như thế nào các bạn giúp mình tí nha[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## dichvumobile_vn

*up ! help me.*

up! up!
giúp em đi mọi người:wacko:

----------

